# uberblack - does interior really need to be black???



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

uberblack - does interior really need to be black???

How does uber vet uberblack cars? do they actually inspect inteiror?


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

in houston they don't care, the car doesn't even need to be black, I have even seen UBERblack/suv's with cloth interior.


----------



## vipdriver (Dec 6, 2015)

In my market Uber provided a document the Uberblack/SUV requirements. Document had all the standard requirements listed out included with black on black, but at the bottom there is statement that the area manager has the right to approve vehicle outside of standard requirements. So you may be able to get your vehicle approve this process.

Also we have a Ford Flex and Audi that are approved and they are silver in color.


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

vipdriver said:


> In my market Uber provided a document the Uberblack/SUV requirements. Document had all the standard requirements listed out included with black on black, but at the bottom there is statement that the area manager has the right to approve vehicle outside of standard requirements. So you may be able to get your vehicle approve this process.
> 
> Also we have a Ford Flex and Audi that are approved and they are silver in color.


so it sounds like i need to go and talk to the area manager? i really don't want a black tesla. i'm looking at white tesla and tan interior.


----------



## vipdriver (Dec 6, 2015)

I believe that would be a way to get a non black color vehicle approved. I do not know for sure because I did not need to go through the process.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

From what I understand it's mostly about what local government approves for liveries. Uber Black = livery with all the usual licensing, etc. Uber doesn't care all that much as long as the cars fit the local perception of premium, whatever that is. So check locally.


----------



## Bigblueboing (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes. They will do an inspection of the car.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

What does that actually mean anyways uber black?


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> What does that actually mean anyways uber black?


It goes back to the original concept of "black car service" which referred specifically to limousines (which are traditionally painted black, very occasionally white). Now it refers to any "luxury" service automobile. Though Uber seems to have taken the term quite literally in its requirement that cars actually be all black, inside and out. Typical aspies.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

How is uberblack going for you all?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

UberRose said:


> How is uberblack going for you all?


You can make about 200.00 in 3 rides here in Atlanta.


----------



## Millennium Falcon 888 (Aug 14, 2016)

It's also good money in Malaysia, since UberBlack has the highest earnings and for flexibility, they can also take UberX passengers, being a sedan which fetches four passengers max (albeit of the luxury kind)... Too bad I'm only driving an MPV, which means it's UberXL for me then!


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i wouldn't take uberx with black cars, you'll miss out on uber black requests when you're running on that X.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I can't imagine that if someone was to spend $78K+ on a Ruby Red 2017 Lincoln Navigator L with a tan leather interior, that Uber would say "No, you don't qualify."


----------



## Jackthecat (Aug 7, 2017)

Would a 2016 black Toyota sport with tan and black qualify ?


----------



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

VIN numbers tell everything other than custom modifications


----------



## Jackthecat (Aug 7, 2017)

JaniceCT said:


> VIN numbers tell everything other than custom modifications


Thanks for the help !


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Jackthecat said:


> Thanks for the help !


Welcome to this forum Jackthecat. It's refreshing to have cats on the this site. We have plenty of ducks.


----------



## Jackthecat (Aug 7, 2017)

Lol Thanks


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Jackthecat said:


> Lol Thanks


Jack the cat has struck again!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> I can't imagine that if someone was to spend $78K+ on a Ruby Red 2017 Lincoln Navigator L with a tan leather interior, that Uber would say "No, you don't qualify."


Youd be surprised, fUber is actually extremely daft...

What cracks me up is they dont even realize that some markets have HUGE rich populations from cultures where the standard classy and imposing celeb/govt/baller/mobster vehicle archetype is the WHITE limo


----------

